# Future flathead addict



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

My 5 and a half year old son goes fishing every day in our pond.He is about as serious as I am when it comes to fishing.He only fishes for bluegills for a few minutes until he has a few for bait.Then he usually uses a bobber to fish for bass,but yesterday day he was really excited.I was on the deck when he yelled that he had another fish.When I got to him he had the fish at the bank.It was his first flathead a small 2.5lb fish.He has caught channel cats before,his biggest was 8lbs, but this was his first flattie.When I was taking his picture he looked at his mom and said "See Mom I'm just like Daddy now".  That made my day.Any way he is hooked now and want's to hit the river for bigger fish he said.So I guess I will have to go and buy him a little heavier rod and reel.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on his first flathead, nothing better!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Great picture and good story. Thanks for sharing ......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

that pic is priceless. that is what fishing is all about in my book, GREAT MEMORYS....


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't have kids, but a story like that and that picture to follow almost put me there right when it happened.  I found myself smiling and thinking of my own childhood memories. Great story and I think you might have some competition on your hands in a few, uh, months, for many years to come. Like everyone else said, that's what fishing is all about.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

All three of my children love to fish but he is more into it than the others.He would rather buy soft plastics than toy's when we tell him he could get something from the store.My girl is only a year and a half and every time we cross the river she sets up in her seat and say's fish.My fiance says I have them warped.They also like hunting too.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome catch for your son!! Nothing better than your kid/kids being exctied about fishing!

My daughter is the same way with the water and the river. After I pick her up, on the way back to my house, we drive along the river and she sits up and yells about the water and fishies. Makes me feel good. The best things in life!


----------

